# Happy New Year!



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

I'll be out of town from Thurs till Monday night so I won't be able to join the obligatory thread of "Happy New Year" that someone will inevitably start. So I decided to jump the gun and wish everyone here on SWOAPE/APC Happy New Year first!

Hope everyone is safe and that next year our plants, shrimp, and fish grow faster and stronger.

Chris


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Yes, Happy New Year to everyone. 

Chris, Have a save trip up north and I'll see you next Wednesday. I'll let you know how bad your tank is on Saturday


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

Happy New Years Eve! 

Drive drunk and have fun safely or something like that...
(Please drive safely and have fun drinking if you choose to do so!)

disclaimer: I do not condone the use of motor vehicles under the influence of alcohol or anything that may hinder the ability to drive safely.


----------



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

Happy New Year Everyone!!! Hope you have a good trip Chris. 


Mark


----------

